# SatNav retrofit



## Critter10

A friend of mine has just had what seems to be the Tech pack retrofitted. She bought a stock TT-D from her local dealership about three months ago. Then last week she had a call from the dealership to say that her car was actually specced with the tech pack but there'd been a cock-up at the factory end and it had never been installed. She took the car in last week and, after 5 hours, her car has full sat nav capability - I've yet to see it for myself, but I'm told all the other tech pack features are there too.

So, it seems it's perfectly possible and relatively quick to retrofit the system. The dealer did say that the parts alone would have been around £1500 plus labour, had she had to pay. So I guess a bill of nearer £2K could be expected. Also, I'm not sure if you can simply order this right now, or whether this was a one-off because it was Audi's cock-up.

The question that comes to mind is, was this all possible because the car was essentially 'wired' for the tech pack, because it was meant to have it? Or is it a fairly straight forward process, albeit pricey?


----------



## Mr R

That's interesting to hear, cheers for posting this. All cars are wired with the GPS antenna for nav, but I think in your friends case they would probably have replaced the media unit in the glovebox to one which has the SIM card slot. For this sort of retrofit you are probably looking upwards of £1500 as you say.

I understand the option from next May will be sat nav from an SD card which won't do Google Earth, Facebook or Twitter... and it won't need a data connection... this is a much more realistic option for me.


----------



## SpudZ

Boston Audi retro fitted one (Nav only) to their demo 6 weeks ago. Cost them £1300 inc labour.


----------



## Mr R

SpudZ said:


> Boston Audi retro fitted one (Nav only) to their demo 6 weeks ago. Cost them £1300 inc labour.


In Germany you can have the MMI® Navigation plus without the Tech pack which seems a far more sensible option imo. I don't know what Audi UK were thinking when they were drawing up the initial options list!


----------



## Toshiba

because most people would be up in arms without that what makes up the pack...
AUK can never win, its like a colour, you will have some going one way, others going the other.


----------



## SpudZ

Would have sold a shed load more if they had offered 2 options :
1.Satnav £995
2.Satnav+ £1795

Just my twopennith worth (and 16 years experience as Distict Sales Manager for 2 Vehicle & 1 M/cycle manufacturers).


----------



## Toshiba

That's the norm, Audi normal have high and low options..


----------



## Mr R

SpudZ said:


> Would have sold a shed load more if they had offered 2 options :
> 1.Satnav £995
> 2.Satnav+ £1795
> 
> Just my twopennith worth (and 16 years experience as Distict Sales Manager for 2 Vehicle & 1 M/cycle manufacturers).


They seemed to have U-turned on a couple of things...

Initially you couldn't get 18" wheels with S-Line trim. Now you can.

Initially if you wanted the fancy climate control with mini displays you had to fork out for the comfort and sound pack with the B&O. Now you can get climate on its own.

Agree with you Spudz. The person that put the specs and options list together at Audi should be... [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Toshiba

The are called accountants...!


----------



## ZephyR2

SpudZ said:


> Would have sold a shed load more if they had offered 2 options :
> 1.Satnav £995
> 2.Satnav+ £1795
> 
> Just my twopennith worth (and 16 years experience as Distict Sales Manager for 2 Vehicle & 1 M/cycle manufacturers).


Sooo true. Its pretty clear that most people who would like the satnav aren't really interested in all the other features that have been packaged in the Tech pack, especially at that price. I think Audi knew that but saw the satnav desirability as a way of ramming the "connectivity" thing down as many people's throats as possible - probably hoping to kickstart that new technology. :?


----------



## Toshiba

That's YOUR opinion and is not support by anything but what you wanted.
Extra speaker and online service which Audi are charging for on other models is not ramming anything - it's already kick started!

Comfort pack also ramming "things" down people throat to kick start things?
Maybe the 20" wheels are there to kick start alloy protection insurance?

Pay or don't.. they are called options for a reason, of what them, you order them..


----------



## leopard

Here we go

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SpudZ

Stop poking the bear.... [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## ZephyR2

leopard said:


> Here we go
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ha ha ha 

Toshiba - take a look back over the many posts since the Mk3 web site went live and see what MOST people have been saying. Me, I'm not bothered cos I won't be getting one.


----------



## Toshiba

Forum review in brief....

Paint colour options are poor, car height not low enough, alloys don't fit the arches, alloy wheel options are rubbish, TTS designed to take on porker, Golf R better/better value than TTS, TT getting fantastic reviews, TT not good enough, over priced, sales are poor, sales are good, resale is not good, i have a friend who's telling me Audi are about to cut the prices by 15%, 10 discounts, packages are poor, RS coming, RS not coming, RS seen, some colours/leather options don't go together, retro fit nav to be offered, takes 3 years to iron out the problems, specs poor, options over priced, option x is a must have, option y is pointless, can i track my order, car ordered, car built, how long to ship, mag ride worth it, car hotspot, SIM car size, car arrived, car pictures...


----------



## aquazi

Haha love that last post tosh!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## SpudZ

Yeah that about covers it. Crap car basically...


----------



## SpudZ

I'm never buying one!

Oops...... :roll:


----------



## TortToise

ZephyR2 said:


> SpudZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would have sold a shed load more if they had offered 2 options :
> 1.Satnav £995
> 2.Satnav+ £1795
> 
> Just my twopennith worth (and 16 years experience as Distict Sales Manager for 2 Vehicle & 1 M/cycle manufacturers).
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo true. Its pretty clear that most people who would like the satnav aren't really interested in all the other features that have been packaged in the Tech pack, especially at that price. I think Audi knew that but saw the satnav desirability as a way of ramming the "connectivity" thing down as many people's throats as possible - probably hoping to kickstart that new technology. :?
Click to expand...

No , just trying to ream the customer that little bit more based on the desirability of having a use for that lovely VC screen that comes as standard. I would expect them to back down on that stance now that the 'long awaited new model Honeymoon Period' is over.

Whether or not if can easily be retrofitted though, remains to be seen. It might be as simple as fitting a GPS receiver somewhere and adding some software. I was just watching the Autogefühl review of the new Passat Alltrack (on youtube) and their test car included the VC display (exactly the same as on a TT) which is a €500 option on that Passat - but only if you take the 8" Nav Pro unit (something like a €2k option by itself). That would imply that the VC maybe needs the gubbins of that unit to do it's stuff .. which _could_ mean that TTs already have it. Of course, the TT's VC may be driven by something completely different with no nav functionality.

I do like that the Passat had both the 8" screen in the centre console plus the option to display the map on the VC. I wonder if Audi will do something similar with retaining the popup display on the A3 now that the VC is going to be offered on top end versions of that car ( http://www.autoblog.com/2015/08/30/audi ... it-report/ )? I doubt that they'd consider putting a screen in the middle of the TTs dash any time though.


----------



## deeve

ZephyR2 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha
> 
> Toshiba - take a look back over the many posts since the Mk3 web site went live and see what MOST people have been saying. Me, I'm not bothered cos I won't be getting one.
Click to expand...

So is your interest simply voyeurism? :twisted:


----------



## leopard

TortToise said:


> I doubt that they'd consider putting a screen in the middle of the TTs dash any time though.


The days of that happening at Audi or over,every model will have the VC as it's cheaper to produce.I'm kinda hoping they'll have an option for a pop up display ala A3 but I won't hold my breath


----------



## TortToise

leopard said:


> TortToise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that they'd consider putting a screen in the middle of the TTs dash any time though.
> 
> 
> 
> The days of that happening at Audi or over,every model will have the VC as it's cheaper to produce.I'm kinda hoping they'll have an option for a pop up display ala A3 but I won't hold my breath
Click to expand...

I'm surprised that the VC on the Passat looked exactly the same in operation as the one on the Mk3. I would have expected them to try to differentiate between ranges/ brands somewhat by using different skins on their displays or offering different levels of functionality.

I agree though, can't be long before it's standard fit on Audis and at least an option on all VAG brands. It can only get cheaper to produce and you can charge a premium for the 'cool' factor, at least until people decide it's cooler to have analogue instrumentation and then you can charge a premium for that :wink:


----------



## SpudZ

Standard on the new 991.1


----------



## Toshiba

Second or centre screen are offered on the other new models, A4, just been confirmed, A5 is the same and the Q7 - all standard fit.

Audi "decided" not to have centre screens on the R8 and TT.


----------



## ZephyR2

deeve said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha
> 
> Toshiba - take a look back over the many posts since the Mk3 web site went live and see what MOST people have been saying. Me, I'm not bothered cos I won't be getting one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is your interest simply voyeurism? :twisted:
Click to expand...

It wasn't originally but I am now considering something different now my personal circumstances have changed. However I may yet change my mind again.  So yes at present just voyeurism, well that and winding up some are a bit too precious about the 4 rings. :twisted:


----------



## Mr R

ZephyR2 said:


> ...and winding up some are a bit too precious about the 4 rings. :twisted:


Really? Some people on here are like that? I hadn't noticed. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Critter10

I started this thread because I thought the information might be useful to some. Particularly those who decide/decided not to go for the tech pack now as at least they'd know it could be fitted retrospectively.

The thread, as is quite usual, has morphed into Audi-bashing over the cost/relevance/options/non-options etc. I have no issues with the various opinions expressed, everyone is entitled to say how they see it. But I do find some of the repeated comments a little odd. I chose to go with the Mk3 TTS, with the various options including the tech pack, because that's what, on balance, I wanted and it was a price I was prepared to pay. If I had felt otherwise I would have gone and bought something else. As I understand it Audi sales, both world-wide and in the UK, continue to grow and the UK is an especially lucrative market for the TT. So Audi must be getting something right? Or am I over-simplifying it? The thing as I see it is, Audi's decisions are driven (excuse the pun) by a desire to sell more cars and boost profits - that's what they are in business for, the same as the other 'grosse drie'. And on that score they all seem pretty successful. It's not a rip-off if you know what your buying and how much you're paying - you have choice! :roll:

So, while I might not always like the cost of options or the options available it is what it is and I can take it or leave it.

Good - got that off my chest


----------



## Toshiba

Well said.. Could be worse, Audi could be apple!
Someone will be having kittens (or cubs) over "your" opinion! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2

Spot on there Critter10. Audi, like almost every other business are there to make money from their customers while keeping their customers happy. This means that they have to walk that fine line between squeezing that bit more out of their customers without upsetting them too much and driving them away.
The presence of this and other threads is testament to the fact that buyers would like more choice, i.e. satnav with or without Tech pack but Audi have done it their way for a reason.
As you say Audi are doing very well at the moment so they must by doing something right. That's business.


----------



## leopard

But it's just not fair [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


----------



## Tim999

Critter10 said:


> A friend of mine has just had what seems to be the Tech pack retrofitted. She bought a stock TT-D from her local dealership about three months ago. Then last week she had a call from the dealership to say that her car was actually specced with the tech pack but there'd been a cock-up at the factory end and it had never been installed. She took the car in last week and, after 5 hours, her car has full sat nav capability - I've yet to see it for myself, but I'm told all the other tech pack features are there too.
> 
> So, it seems it's perfectly possible and relatively quick to retrofit the system. The dealer did say that the parts alone would have been around £1500 plus labour, had she had to pay. So I guess a bill of nearer £2K could be expected. Also, I'm not sure if you can simply order this right now, or whether this was a one-off because it was Audi's cock-up.
> 
> The question that comes to mind is, was this all possible because the car was essentially 'wired' for the tech pack, because it was meant to have it? Or is it a fairly straight forward process, albeit pricey?


Which dealer is that? I've tried many and they all say it is impossible. I'd like to give this dealer a try.


----------



## Mr R

You might want to try contacting Nikster88 on here... I think she said hers was retrofitted (sat nav) but doesn't have SIM card slot and neither the full connectivity pack. I think hers was bought from Glasgow Audi.


----------



## SpudZ

Boston Audi have retrofitted on their demo.


----------



## Critter10

Tim999 said:


> Critter10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine has just had what seems to be the Tech pack retrofitted. She bought a stock TT-D from her local dealership about three months ago. Then last week she had a call from the dealership to say that her car was actually specced with the tech pack but there'd been a cock-up at the factory end and it had never been installed. She took the car in last week and, after 5 hours, her car has full sat nav capability - I've yet to see it for myself, but I'm told all the other tech pack features are there too.
> 
> So, it seems it's perfectly possible and relatively quick to retrofit the system. The dealer did say that the parts alone would have been around £1500 plus labour, had she had to pay. So I guess a bill of nearer £2K could be expected. Also, I'm not sure if you can simply order this right now, or whether this was a one-off because it was Audi's cock-up.
> 
> The question that comes to mind is, was this all possible because the car was essentially 'wired' for the tech pack, because it was meant to have it? Or is it a fairly straight forward process, albeit pricey?
> 
> 
> 
> Which dealer is that? I've tried many and they all say it is impossible. I'd like to give this dealer a try.
Click to expand...

I believe it was Yeovil Audi, but I've not seen my friend for a while - I'll confirm if I find out.


----------



## michaelw90

I spent the best part of 4 hours on Friday at Stafford Audi, chatting to the salesman and negotiating a good deal on the car. More than anything, chatting away and test driving their top-spec MK3 TT that they had, with pretty much every extra.

What was interesting is that he told me that their engineers had retrofitted the Tech Pack to their demo car, without any issues. They said it probably won't cost any less than if you buy it at the time at all, but it's good news for people that might be wanting to get it retrofitted.

If you're interested, the guy I spoke to was Michael Evans.


----------



## Tim999

michaelw90 said:


> I spent the best part of 4 hours on Friday at Stafford Audi, chatting to the salesman and negotiating a good deal on the car. More than anything, chatting away and test driving their top-spec MK3 TT that they had, with pretty much every extra.
> 
> What was interesting is that he told me that their engineers had retrofitted the Tech Pack to their demo car, without any issues. They said it probably won't cost any less than if you buy it at the time at all, but it's good news for people that might be wanting to get it retrofitted.
> 
> If you're interested, the guy I spoke to was Michael Evans.


Thanks, I'll give them a try! It is beginning to look like it can be done, which is encouraging.


----------



## mogbat

I emailed stafford Audi today and the service manager stated they do not retro fit the Sat Nav


----------



## michaelw90

That's peculiar - they might not offer it as a service to customers yet, but I was told they had done it. But saying that, they also said my car was on the ship and it wasn't... :x :roll:


----------



## Tim999

I emailed them and they didn't even have the courtesy to respond. I also emailed Boston Audi and they didn't respond either!


----------



## Mr R

Why not just wait for the cheaper SD-card sat nav which will be introduced sometime around next May.


----------



## SiHancox

Mr R said:


> Why not just wait for the cheaper SD-card sat nav which will be introduced sometime around next May.


Are you implying that those with standard MMI will get SatNav simply by inserting a Nav SD card!


----------



## Toshiba

Potential price of that is likely to quadruple in the light of the scandal :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mr R

SiHancox said:


> Mr R said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not just wait for the cheaper SD-card sat nav which will be introduced sometime around next May.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you implying that those with standard MMI will get SatNav simply by inserting a Nav SD card!
Click to expand...

Yes, the TT will be the same as the A1, A3, A6, Q3... and have an SD-card sat nav available next year. I think its week 22 2016 that the release is scheduled for. The dealer needs to "digitally authorise" the car, but just buy the card and get the dealer to code the car and away you go. I had it in my A3 and for basic route guidance and maps its fine.

I didn't go for the Tech pack as for me it just wasn't worth the money. I don't need to be told how to navigate to where I usually go, so didn't need sat nav that badly... and my understanding is that neither Facebook or Twitter work, and the usefulness of everything else... online weather forecasts (like they are ever reliable) and nearby fuel prices (yeah, I often shop around to save £0.01 a litre)  ... made it just a waste of money for me.

The SD card nav will offer maps, route guidance, work with the MMI and VC... and that's probably it! 

Edit: new A4 also comes with SD card sat nav option...


----------



## SiHancox

From the Q3 Owners Club Forum they say Cards (assume it needs two) are £170 and Code is £303, add cost for dealer time and you are up to £500, does that sound about right. Assume also this will be sold via the dealers (i.e. Spares Dept).

If map data is over two cards then thats the SD slots taken up, but suppose sill have USB's available for any music so not all bad.

Take it the map appears on dash between dials, or is it just voice directions?

Sorry for all the questions but did not realise we had the option to get SatNav on TT if not spec'd with car from new.


----------



## ZephyR2

Yep around £500 is in line with the cost of adding SD satnav in other Audis.
It could be that you get 2 SD cards, like you got 2 DVDs with the RNS-e. One for western europe and one for eastern europe.


----------



## Mr R

Only 1 card needs to remain in the car, but there might actually have been 2 boxes that they came in on my A3.

The first TT mk3 brochure said that sat nav would be available on sd card later on from accessories. Audi then removed that statement from subsequent versions of the brochure (to protect sales of the tech pack) :wink: and now the uk online configurator says that the car is nav-ready. The German Audi website also confirms all of this.

Yes, maps will still appear on the VC screen and about £500 - £600 is right... depends how much the dealer charges for programming.

I'll be getting this as soon as available and will give a full report on here!


----------



## Toshiba

Having a cheaper option doesn't impact the sales of the "high" options on any other Audi model :wink:


----------



## Mr R

Toshiba said:


> Having a cheaper option doesn't impact the sales of the "high" options on any other Audi model :wink:


Sales figures are neither here nor there to me... I don't have shares in Audi or have targets to meet every month!


----------



## simiewimie

FYI.
Just had call from dealer to inform us SatNav retrofit is available. £495.


----------



## SiHancox

Will have to check that with Listers Coventry, was there yesterday to collect some Silver touch up (no I haven't scratched the car!) and the spares guy had no idea when the TT SD SatNav would be available, he did look at other models and confirmed if same price would supply and code for around £500 mark.

Just for future ref, if you require touch up it appears to take longer to arrive than the actual car, has something to do about Health and Safety on storage/delivery!


----------



## simiewimie

SiHancox said:


> Will have to check that with Listers Coventry, was there yesterday to collect some Silver touch up (no I haven't scratched the car!) and the spares guy had no idea when the TT SD SatNav would be available, he did look at other models and confirmed if same price would supply and code for around £500 mark.
> 
> Just for future ref, if you require touch up it appears to take longer to arrive than the actual car, has something to do about Health and Safety on storage/delivery!


Our dealer is Listers Stratford Upon Avon, so only just down the road for you.
Definitely an option with them right now.


----------



## Stuward57

Just checked with Audi Poole and waiting for a call back. Hopefully it will be a positive response!


----------



## SpudZ

£495? Count me in!


----------



## TortToise

Looks like common sense is prevailing at Audi 8)


----------



## SiHancox

I've just got off the phone with Paul at Coventry Audi (spares), he was not aware of the SD upgrade for the TT yet and it was not showing on his system, but he said he will follow it through with a few phone calls when he returns to work next week and get back to me.

Yes, Stratford-upon-Avon not far, but if both are part of the Listers group trust it will not be necessary. I'll post any news when I get it and if it is coming to market we can exchange quotes (hopefully to help get the best deal).


----------



## Mr R

Stoke Audi have been helpful to me in the past, will check with them on Monday:

http://www.stokeaudi-parts.co.uk/

Good work people!


----------



## Stuward57

This is the reply I received from Poole Audi late this afternoon:
" If Audi do release a Sat Nav version this may not be available until mid-2016 at a reported cost of £1600 + Vat
At this cost they may not even release it.

I'm confused!!!


----------



## Arbalest

Stuward57 said:


> This is the reply I received from Poole Audi late this afternoon:
> " If Audi do release a Sat Nav version this may not be available until mid-2016 at a reported cost of £1600 + Vat
> At this cost they may not even release it.
> 
> I'm confused!!!


This makes no sense. £1600 +VAT = £1920 = > Total Tech Pack :?


----------



## Toshiba

You maybe talking at cross purposes.
£1600 for retro on the high sounds correct (yes you don't get the extras in the pack) but it's always more expensive post build (you have the labour..)

The talk here is for the lower, or basic version (Audi traditional offer Nav high and low) as used on the A1/3
Just let the dust settle, once it's available I'm sure dealers will know about it and be pushing it.

Audi will be desperate to recover money from the TDi fiasco...! :lol:


----------



## Mr R

Arbalest said:


> Stuward57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the reply I received from Poole Audi late this afternoon:
> " If Audi do release a Sat Nav version this may not be available until mid-2016 at a reported cost of £1600 + Vat
> At this cost they may not even release it.
> 
> I'm confused!!!
> 
> 
> 
> This makes no sense. £1600 +VAT = £1920 = > Total Tech Pack :?
Click to expand...

That sounds like a retrofit of the existing technology and media unit with sim card slot in the glovebox.

£500-£600 is in-line with other models for the SD card nav.


----------



## deeve

Can someone explain what the difference (functionality) would be between the tech pack option and this aftermarket option :?


----------



## SpudZ

Basic nav without the silly Internet gubbins.


----------



## Mr R

^
As Mr Spudz says. 

Not really an aftermarket tho... will integrate with MMI, voice commands, steering wheel controls and will also be factory orderable. It will complement the VC beautifully.


----------



## leopard

Take for example your full English......

You've got bacon,a sausage,tomatoes, egg black pudding,mushrooms and a fried slice.That's the tech pack.

Take all that away because you're on a diet, bar the EGG.That's your basic nav.Still approachable because you can do either "dipped soldiers" or have it on toast.

Simples :lol:


----------



## Mr R

leopard said:


> Take for example your full English......
> 
> You've got bacon,a sausage,tomatoes, egg black pudding,mushrooms and a fried slice.That's the tech pack.
> 
> Take all that away because you're on a diet, bar the EGG.That's your basic nav.Still approachable because you can do either "dipped soldiers" or have it on toast.
> 
> Simples :lol:


 

Where can I buy whatever it is that you've been drinking?

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Marvellous explanation.


----------



## SpudZ

Yes, I feel quite peckish now. Good job I've preordered the belly pork....


----------



## deeve

You mean I cant get twatter [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
or facebook [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
or look up everything else I can do on my phone [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Suits me 

Would be nice to have Google earth integrated with the maps though.  
Still I guess thats the price of a continental breakfast rather than a full English :lol:


----------



## Mr R

deeve said:


> You mean I cant get twatter [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> or facebook [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> or look up everything else I can do on my phone [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Suits me
> 
> Would be nice to have Google earth integrated with the maps though.
> Still I guess thats the price of a continental breakfast rather than a full English :lol:


Facebook is no longer mentioned in the latest brochure where the Connectivity pack features are mentioned!

I'm also wondering if the SD card nav will do the map full screen, or basically just between the dials?


----------



## BumBum_BumBum

Mr R said:


> Facebook is no longer mentioned in the latest brochure where the Connectivity pack features are mentioned!
> 
> I'm also wondering if the SD card nav will do the map full screen, or basically just between the dials?


Yeah. FB changed its API a few months back that broke integration with lots of third-party applications including Audi Connect. It's gone for good it seems. Pity because it was the only one of the gimmicky features I was actually using!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T4LGO

Has anyone managed to do this ? £500 sounds good to me


----------



## Mr R

T4LGO said:


> Has anyone managed to do this ? £500 sounds good to me


Last I heard from Audi was that we are looking at around week 22 (May) next year for this to become available.


----------



## ianle

I do understand that the Tech Pack, as is, might not offer as much as it costs, but say in two years, what would be the view of a car that doesn't have internet connectivity? It's a bit like the view of integrated Sat Nav from a few years ago - expectations are that higher end cars have it without some lash up using a phone stuck to the dash. Will it be so long that people expect their car to have Internet in some integrated form?

I don't play around with Fb or Twitter, but I do want the plumbing for something in the near future that might be important, especially when VC provides a screen with options later. I plan to keep the car for a few years.

Ian.


----------



## BumBum_BumBum

I wouldn't be holding my breath for software updates from Audi for the TT's VC system. They've already left it behind in terms of the functionality they've incorporated into the new Q7 and A4 - cars with exactly the same Nvidia-based hardware. It's possible the lack of a second screen is the reason the TT has been left with a bare-bones setup. Meanwhile, the Q7 and A4 have Apple CarPlay/Android Auto support and also have nifty features like being able to lock/unlock he car with your phone/Apple Watch as well as support for the Audi Smart Display tablet - a tablet that was announced at the very same time as the VC in the TT both not supplied with it as everyone expected.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T4LGO

simiewimie said:


> FYI.
> Just had call from dealer to inform us SatNav retrofit is available. £495.


I thought we had established it was now available ...


----------



## Mr R

BumBum_BumBum said:


> I wouldn't be holding my breath for software updates from Audi for the TT's VC system. They've already left it behind in terms of the functionality they've incorporated into the new Q7 and A4 - cars with exactly the same Nvidia-based hardware. It's possible the lack of a second screen is the reason the TT has been left with a bare-bones setup. Meanwhile, the Q7 and A4 have Apple CarPlay/Android Auto support and also have nifty features like being able to lock/unlock he car with your phone/Apple Watch as well as support for the Audi Smart Display tablet - a tablet that was announced at the very same time as the VC in the TT both not supplied with it as everyone expected.


I noticed a few days ago that both the Q7 and A4 now support Apple CarPlay / Android Auto. I think Audi had to rework the MMI/VC system since Audi doesn't go with touch-screens, but agree that it does seem like the TT is now a bit behind.


----------



## TortToise

Mr R said:


> BumBum_BumBum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be holding my breath for software updates from Audi for the TT's VC system. They've already left it behind in terms of the functionality they've incorporated into the new Q7 and A4 - cars with exactly the same Nvidia-based hardware. It's possible the lack of a second screen is the reason the TT has been left with a bare-bones setup. Meanwhile, the Q7 and A4 have Apple CarPlay/Android Auto support and also have nifty features like being able to lock/unlock he car with your phone/Apple Watch as well as support for the Audi Smart Display tablet - a tablet that was announced at the very same time as the VC in the TT both not supplied with it as everyone expected.
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed a few days ago that both the Q7 and A4 now support Apple CarPlay / Android Auto. I think Audi had to rework the MMI/VC system since Audi doesn't go with touch-screens, but agree that it does seem like the TT is now a bit behind.
Click to expand...

You can use Android Auto/Apple Carplay without a touchscreen though .. it's part of the design goals that they want it to be as hands-off as possible and are aiming ultimately for everything voice controlled - but the interface also supports physical buttons for UI navigation.

It is a bit strange to see Audi increasingly offering VC _and_ a separate physical touch screen on other models - the VC was touted as the be-all and end-all of human<>car interface technology but it seems Audi have now decided it's not enough and have added the extra screen in the middle of the dash.


----------



## AdamA9

The services are relatively limited at the moment, but who's to know whether more services will become available in the future. For that reason it makes sense, for me, to have the tech pack.

Additionally, it's a little disappointing to not have Apple Car Play. Also, wouldn't it be great if I no longer needed a key for my car and could just unlock my car by wearing an Apple Watch or having my phone in my pocket.


----------



## Toshiba

Apple Watch, now that's a piece of technology without a purpose.
Thankfully apple play is not on the TT! With the bugs in iOS the car would need a reboot every 3 days and would have issues jumping between apps :lol:


----------



## BumBum_BumBum

The bugs in iOS? What bugs? The TT has many, many more software bugs (as demonstrated by the number of random screen freezes and input lockups people have reported) than any iOS device I've owned. As a Watch and 6S owner, I've yet to experience anything I'd remotely call a 'bug' and the few issues people have reported since iOS 9 released have been rapidly patched with 9.0.1 and 9.0.2. I've heard nothing about software updates for the TT (just had my first service done - dealer had no updates for me).

While I agree the Watch is a little too dependent on its iPhone for my liking and I'd be first to criticise Apple's bizarre pricing structure for it, it does a lot of things very well and I get great use out of its activity tracking and notifications.

It's simply frustrating how Audi have resigned the TT to be a bare bones 1st Gen VC model without any of the features that the Q7 has - which launched barely 6 months later and with the exact same hardware. Audi Connect on the TT is an embarrassing waste of money and effort (train times?! city events?! fuel prices?!). At the very least, there should have been baked-in Spotify support (who the hell uses Napster?!). Apple CarPlay/Android Auto were announced over a year before the TT3 launched and yet, Audi didn't think to include them like they have with the Q7 and A4. Bizarre.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr R

I've heard a few people complain about bugs in iOS 9 but I personally haven't seen any on my iPads (work and personal) or iPhone 6S either.

I want to like/buy the Watch, but I think as a first release, its just not quite there yet. I would seriously consider one in a year or two (it can only get better with subsequent releases).

When the mk3 was launched the VC was one of the main selling points, but you are right BumBum, it does now seem a bit dated/minimal compared to the Q7 and A4.

Your comments on Audi Connect sum up succinctly what I've always thought about it!


----------



## ZephyR2

AdamA9 said:


> The services are relatively limited at the moment, but who's to know whether more services will become available in the future. For that reason it makes sense, for me, to have the tech pack.
> 
> Additionally, it's a little disappointing to not have Apple Car Play. Also, wouldn't it be great if I no longer needed a key for my car and could just unlock my car by wearing an Apple Watch or having my phone in my pocket.


I can't see it being more convenient to have to get your iphone out of your pocket, tap in your unlock code and then do something else to unlock the car.
Maybe OK with the Apple Watch but I wouldn't want to rely on a device with such a short battery life and find myself stranded outside the car cos my keys are at home and my watch has died.


----------



## SpudZ

Agree with both the above posts. Although there are bugs in the iOS (what operating system doesn't) I've yet to witness anything remotely approaching 'serious' on my various Apple products. Compared to my cutting edge Windows Dell of 2006 vintage, the Apple iOS is simply in a different league!


----------



## AdamA9

ZephyR2 said:


> AdamA9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The services are relatively limited at the moment, but who's to know whether more services will become available in the future. For that reason it makes sense, for me, to have the tech pack.
> 
> Additionally, it's a little disappointing to not have Apple Car Play. Also, wouldn't it be great if I no longer needed a key for my car and could just unlock my car by wearing an Apple Watch or having my phone in my pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see it being more convenient to have to get your iphone out of your pocket, tap in your unlock code and then do something else to unlock the car.
> Maybe OK with the Apple Watch but I wouldn't want to rely on a device with such a short battery life and find myself stranded outside the car cos my keys are at home and my watch has died.
Click to expand...

FWIW you would just double tap the home button on either the iPhone or watch. Assuming it would utilise the same functionality as the NFC for payments.

But agree on your point about the battery!


----------



## TheDriver

Hi All,

Long time lurker having previously owned a Mk1 for many years and now have Mk3. After initially being informed by AudiUK that SD Card SatNav was now available, I've then been informed they currently have no plans to release a SD card SatNav version at all for the Mk3 (after multiple escalations)!  So I'm currently talking to them about retro-fitting the Tech Pack and notice several dealers mentioned on here (Boston, Stafford, Yeovil & Glasgow) which may have carried this out already.

Audi have been told it's not possible but like me think it should be and are willing to investigate and find the answer, so in order to help Audi answer this, can anyone supply me with part numbers, car details or contact names of people at dealers that have carried out this retro-fit which I can pass on?

Thanks for any help and I'll update you on what I find out and hopefully this may help others in the future too!

TD


----------



## Mr R

TheDriver said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Long time lurker having previously owned a Mk1 for many years and now have Mk3. After initially being informed by AudiUK that SD Card SatNav was now available, I've then been informed they currently have no plans to release a SD card SatNav version at all for the Mk3 (after multiple escalations)!  So I'm currently talking to them about retro-fitting the Tech Pack and notice several dealers mentioned on here (Boston, Stafford, Yeovil & Glasgow) which may have carried this out already.
> 
> Audi have been told it's not possible but like me think it should be and are willing to investigate and find the answer, so in order to help Audi answer this, can anyone supply me with part numbers, car details or contact names of people at dealers that have carried out this retro-fit which I can pass on?
> 
> Thanks for any help and I'll update you on what I find out and hopefully this may help others in the future too!
> 
> TD


I think you might have been given some inaccurate info... On the audi.de website it states (after translation: navigation function and map data from Audi Genuine Accessories from summer 2016 can be retrofitted). In Germany you need to pay for the Navigation Preparation, but all UK cars already have it. Audi UK told me previously around next May/June for the SD sat nav.

I reckon if you are hoping to retrofit the tech pack, the starting point would be getting the part number for the media unit (the bit in the glovebox) that has the SIM card slot in addition to the 2 SD card slots.

Keep us posted on how you get on.

Edit: and this is what it says on the Italian Audi website: "Preparation for navigation function (license activation navigation function and map data available from Audi Genuine Accessories from week 22/2016)" My contact at Audi UK confirmed week 22 as well.


----------



## TheDriver

Mr R said:


> I think you might have been given some inaccurate info... On the audi.de website it states (after translation: navigation function and map data from Audi Genuine Accessories from summer 2016 can be retrofitted). In Germany you need to pay for the Navigation Preparation, but all UK cars already have it. Audi UK told me previously around next May/June for the SD sat nav.
> 
> I reckon if you are hoping to retrofit the tech pack, the starting point would be getting the part number for the media unit (the bit in the glovebox) that has the SIM card slot in addition to the 2 SD card slots.
> 
> Keep us posted on how you get on.
> 
> Edit: and this is what it says on the Italian Audi website: "Preparation for navigation function (license activation navigation function and map data available from Audi Genuine Accessories from week 22/2016)" My contact at Audi UK confirmed week 22 as well.


I am happy to be proved wrong, at the moment after I too was initially informed week 22, then informed available now in the last few weeks have been told in writing by Audi UK that "retro-fit is not possible" at all. I'm willing to go as far as it takes to get to the bottom of this as I purchased my car on the belief that it would be available.

Do you have links for Audi.de or .it which state it will be available (I remember seeing on here someone mentioning Audi.de but cannot find it myself on the site when I looked a few days ago, so may have been removed) or perhaps let me know your contact at Audi UK who I can refer them too?


----------



## SiHancox

May be Audi UK are getting confused and when asked about "Retrofit" they are assuming the top level Navigation package which I presume requires additional hardware installation in addition to the maps and coding - which I believe they will not do.

If the SD Card version does not require any additional hardware because it is already in our TT's (take it that is why we have the Nav button on centre console and steering wheel) would think its not a big issue for them, and it has been made available as an option on other models in the Audi range I believe.

Been watching this thread with interest and several weeks back asked my dealer if he could confirm what is likely to happen with regards to the Mk3 and this option - they have not got back to me yet! So this morning have emailed Audi Customer Services with a bit of praise regarding my recent purchase and slipped in the question regarding availability of SD Card Nav and Coding, will relay anything I receive back.


----------



## TheDriver

I originally contacted Audi asking about the SD card version, was told it's now available and to contact my local dealer. Contacted my dealer who couldn't find any reference to it in the system so contacted Audi. I was then contacted by both the dealer and Audi who informed me they had made a mistake and not only is it not available, they would not be releasing it next year (after I mentioned wk22) as it needs additional hardware which would make it too costly.

I pointed out that Audi Configurator is still showing Satellite Navigation Preparation as a feature (which it shouldn't be if they have no intention of releasing a retrofit option) and that was a deciding factor on which car I purchased and what options I included.

They are still investigating for me and I will continue to escalate to get to the bottom of this. At the end of the day, anything is possible. Any pointers to "facts" such as links to other Audi sites promoting it, part numbers required for tech pack or contacts at dealers who have managed to retro-fit it would likely help!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr R

SiHancox said:


> May be Audi UK are getting confused and when asked about "Retrofit" they are assuming the top level Navigation package which I presume requires additional hardware installation in addition to the maps and coding - which I believe they will not do.
> 
> If the SD Card version does not require any additional hardware because it is already in our TT's (take it that is why we have the Nav button on centre console and steering wheel) would think its not a big issue for them, and it has been made available as an option on other models in the Audi range I believe.
> 
> Been watching this thread with interest and several weeks back asked my dealer if he could confirm what is likely to happen with regards to the Mk3 and this option - they have not got back to me yet! So this morning have emailed Audi Customer Services with a bit of praise regarding my recent purchase and slipped in the question regarding availability of SD Card Nav and Coding, will relay anything I receive back.


Yes, the SD card sat nav is not really a retrofit, its just a case of inserting the sd card, coding the vehicle with the license and away you go. When I bought my A3 3 years ago, the dealer did exactly that before I collected the car.

I've attached a couple of screen shots from the audi.de and audi.it configurators... you need to go in and configure the car on the those sites and get to the option for the "Connectivity Pack", which is basically the components that all TT's have as standard in the UK.



















Edit: On the UK configurator, this is what is shown as standard equipment:


----------



## Mr R

TheDriver said:


> I pointed out that Audi Configurator is still showing Satellite Navigation Preparation as a feature (which it shouldn't be if they have no intention of releasing a retrofit option) and that was a deciding factor on which car I purchased and what options I included.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That statement was in the original mk3 TT brochure which I have... it was then removed in later brochures. At some point it appeared back on the on-line configurator.


----------



## Toshiba

The statements are useless unless you know what Audi mean or meant and what they "constitute" as "prep"
It could be an interface module, it could be an API, it could be a space in the CEC for some wires... or just that cars have a VC fitted which is capable of displaying SatNav.

All means nothing... basically. Wait and see, speculation helps no one.


----------



## SiHancox

Thanks Mr R, checked on my paperwork regarding the options when deciding on the car and "Preparation for navigation system (MIB)" is shown as standard as you say - that must be why we have the related buttons as I said previously (Toshiba beat me too it in what is ment by Prep, sorry). Appears we are getting different answers regarding availability at the moment which could be down to the fact no official announcement has been made yet regarding release from the factory.

Can't believe Audi would turn down a simple job to make £550 plus a time out of us so would think it will appear, just a case of when - if they do not release may be all of us without the all singing, all dancing version could take our cars back and ask for a refund and quote the trade description act - might focus there minds a bit :lol:

But seriously, hoping Audi UK CS reply to my email in the positive.


----------



## Mr R

SiHancox said:


> Thanks Mr R, checked on my paperwork regarding the options when deciding on the car and "Preparation for navigation system (MIB)" is shown as standard as you say - that must be why we have the related buttons as I said previously (Toshiba beat me too it in what is ment by Prep, sorry). Appears we are getting different answers regarding availability at the moment which could be down to the fact no official announcement has been made yet regarding release from the factory.
> 
> Can't believe Audi would turn down a simple job to make £550 plus a time out of us so would think it will appear, just a case of when - if they do not release may be all of us without the all singing, all dancing version could take our cars back and ask for a refund and quote the trade description act - might focus there minds a bit :lol:
> 
> But seriously, hoping Audi UK CS reply to my email in the positive.


You are welcome. If we go on the basis of what Audi have done with other recent models and wording, then I reckon it looks positive. As you say, around £500 and it will be a bit of a bargain and hopefully we'll get official announcement within a few months.


----------



## TheDriver

Mr R, can you supply URL's to those screen shots on Audi.de & Audi.it as I've just checked again and can't find that text!?

If what Audi is telling me is true, it sounds like they did plan to release in wk22 but have now changed their minds!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simiewimie

Not been on for a while, but notice this thread is still active. 
It was Listers Stratford Upon Avon that called us (02.10.2015) to say it was now available for £495, if that helps anybody.


----------



## Mr R

TheDriver said:


> Mr R, can you supply URL's to those screen shots on Audi.de & Audi.it as I've just checked again and can't find that text!?
> 
> If what Audi is telling me is true, it sounds like they did plan to release in wk22 but have now changed their minds!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, of course, try these:

http://www.audi.de/de/brand/de/neuwagen ... NVPNV.html

http://www.audi.it/it/web/it/modelli/tt ... NVPNV.html


----------



## Mr R

Also just spotted on the Audi Ireland site you can specify Nav without Audi Connect!


----------



## SiHancox

Just received a phone call from Audi UK CS in reply to my email asking about availability of SD Card SatNav for the MK3. No release date was confirmed because apparently it's still at the licensing stage but they believe we should have more news early next year (Jan 2016) and although it's still not definite on whether the Mk3 will get the option they said it's highly unlikely Audi would not have it on one of their high profile models.

As an aside, they kept mentioning "retrofit" - when I pointed out no new hardware should be required (which was confirmed) they simply replied that any work that installs something that could have been specified at purchase is termed retrofit.

With a bit of luck, when I take the Mk3 in for its first service early next September it might come away with SatNav!


----------



## Mr R

Good news Mr Hancox! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] and thanks for the full explanation.

I'm hoping around next May/June when it will be due its first service.


----------



## SiHancox

Must say, he sounded very positive about the eventual availability - just could not give any guarantees at this time 

Looking on the bright side, does give us time to save up for it.


----------



## SpudZ

Sounds good. Guess I'll have a 500 quid dabble as well unless I've swapped out..


----------



## minsTTerman

Sorry to be a bit of a numpty on all this, but.....

I've never had sat nav, built in, Tom Tom or otherwise. Are we talking about an sd card that plugs into the slot in the glovebox that presumably contains all the maps data, then the dealer fiddles with some coding on the car to tell it that it's there?

If so how does this work with VC etc. I had a courtesy TT that had the Tech pack and had a little play with the sat nav on that...would it essentially be the same as that sat nav (albeit without any additional features - google links etc???)

Finally, if what I've said above is correct, can that just be plugged into another TT (say I change in a couple of years). Presumably the SD card would swap over and the new car would need coding (which is presumably a bit cheaper?)

Cheers!


----------



## Mr R

minsTTerman said:


> Sorry to be a bit of a numpty on all this, but.....
> 
> I've never had sat nav, built in, Tom Tom or otherwise. Are we talking about an sd card that plugs into the slot in the glovebox that presumably contains all the maps data, then the dealer fiddles with some coding on the car to tell it that it's there?


Yes.



minsTTerman said:


> If so how does this work with VC etc. I had a courtesy TT that had the Tech pack and had a little play with the sat nav on that...would it essentially be the same as that sat nav (albeit without any additional features - google links etc???)


Yes.



minsTTerman said:


> Finally, if what I've said above is correct, can that just be plugged into another TT (say I change in a couple of years). Presumably the SD card would swap over and the new car would need coding (which is presumably a bit cheaper?)
> 
> Cheers!


Yes.


----------



## Toshiba

Answer is NO ONES knows.. if it will come or what it will be when it lands!
You could surmise it will be like the A3 offerings however. Audi have always had a high and a low option.


----------



## TheDriver

SiHancox said:


> Must say, he sounded very positive about the eventual availability - just could not give any guarantees at this time
> 
> Looking on the bright side, does give us time to save up for it.


I'm now up to the Executive office in the UK (who Audi CS escalate too) who informed me they have much more access to information than Audi CS. I was informed again today *Audi UK have no plans to release a retrofit option*.

I've asked for some information in writing, including why (up until a few days ago) Audi UK were selling the car with SatNav preparation if they have no plans to ever release a retro fit option. Why Audi Italy & Germany are planning to release it next year and Audi UK are not. What is the difference B.O.M. wise between my car and if I had added the technology pack and have copied in the UK MD.

If I don't get anywhere, next stop will be a conversation with this team http://www.audi.com/corporate/en/compan ... board.html as Audi UK appear to be damaging their brand, miss-selling & conflicting communication with their customers.


----------



## SiHancox

Think Toshiba hit the nail on the head with this one, depending on who we correspond with seems to depend on the answer we receive, so will just have to wait - but personally just can't see Audi holding back on this option especially if the car has the hardware and it's been highlighted in literature (what reason could they give that wouldn't come over as simple profiteering!).

If it's not made available and a good enough technical reason given I for one will kick up such a fuss with the dealership and Audi UK to a point I will probably walk away from the manufacture for any future purchases because it will simple come over as contempt for the customer.

Really hope it does not come to that though because the A3, A4 Cabrio, TT Mk2 have all been great and the Mk3 continues that trend, let's hope Audi continue to appreciate that we all do not require an all singing all dancing SatNat option, but a simple A to Z version would suffice.


----------



## Mr R

Audi have now removed the "Prep for Nav" statement on the Audi UK configurator :lol: ... probably after all the discussions on here. 

Audi really are showing that "the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing" ... and I do hope they are reading this.


----------



## Toshiba

So im not defending anyone or saying i told you so.....

The specs are a translation of what the factory puts into the car. It doesn't mean always what you think/read verbatim and you can look back on here and see the history of that with things like the "LED pack" that wasn't what it said on the box and there are many examples of this..

AUK have never offered retro-fit even though in Germany you could have things like DaB added post build.
Doesn't mean "you" wont be able to do it.


----------



## leopard

Normal discussions resume then.....isn't the tech pack expensive :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2

leopard said:


> Normal discussions resume then.....isn't the tech pack expensive :lol:


I don't know how many people spec the Tech pack but if a high proportion in the UK are paying the £1800 why would Audi UK want to offer the sat nav on its own for £500. And lets be honest it is the sat nav that's drawing most people in to the Tech pack not all the other stuff that goes with it.
I suppose if you were on holiday in Germany with your TT you could always pop in to the local Audi dealer and ask them to retrofit a sat nav.


----------



## Mr R

leopard said:


> Normal discussions resume then.....isn't the tech pack expensive :lol:


 

Ok, let's sum things up here... you can never beat a good summary...

1. Original brochure said Nav could be retrofitted:










... that statement was removed from subsequent brochures.

2. Initially the on-line configurator made no mention of "prep for sat nav" being standard. Later it changed to say it was standard, but now it no longer mentions it (changed in last few days).

3. Other countries are offering retrofit (SD card option) next year. Examples above.

4. Some people (myself included) have been told next year in the UK (week 22), but Audi are giving out mixed messages, and so far have not publicly announced on website/brochure/configurator, possibly because its not actually on sale yet.

5. The behaviour of the Nav button on the steering wheel is exactly as it was in my A1 which didn't have it fitted, but was *capable* of having it fitted via an SD card.










Why go to the bother of writing software code for this message and not just make it a "dead" button that does nothing?

My money is still on it happening as I reckon all the signs are there.


----------



## TheDriver

Mr R said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normal discussions resume then.....isn't the tech pack expensive :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, let's sum things up here... you can never beat a good summary...
> 
> 1. Original brochure said Nav could be retrofitted:
Click to expand...

I mentioned that brochure to the Exec (I have a copy), he replied saying that was for a 2015 model, you purchased a 2016 model. So I've also asked for the exact differences between the "2015 model" and mine, purchased in first half of 2015 (with regards to SatNav).....

At one point in my conversation with him, he insisted that SatNav prep didn't cost me anything... I replied _"So the parts, software etc were supplied to Audi for free? No, the cost was included in the price I paid, it was not free!"_ - Even then he asked how much I paid, [at this point I was rather irate] so I said _"As far as I'm concerned, I paid £28k for SatNav prep and a few £k for the rest of the car!" _ :twisted:

I've been driving Audi cars for the last 20 years, this is not the kind of service I expected from a prestige marque and is a complete debacle.


----------



## leopard

Mr R said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normal discussions resume then.....isn't the tech pack expensive :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, let's sum things up here... you can never beat a good summary...
> 
> 1. Original brochure said Nav could be retrofitted:
> 
> 
> 
> ... that statement was removed from subsequent brochures.
> 
> 2. Initially the on-line configurator made no mention of "prep for sat nav" being standard. Later it changed to say it was standard, but now it no longer mentions it (changed in last few days).
> 
> 3. Other countries are offering retrofit (SD card option) next year. Examples above.
> 
> 4. Some people (myself included) have been told next year in the UK (week 22), but Audi are giving out mixed messages, and so far have not publicly announced on website/brochure/configurator, possibly because its not actually on sale yet.
> 
> 5. The behaviour of the Nav button on the steering wheel is exactly as it was in my A1 which didn't have it fitted, but was *capable* of having it fitted via an SD card.
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Why go to the bother of writing software code for this message and not just make it a "dead" button that does nothing?
> 
> My money is still on it happening as I reckon all the signs are there.
Click to expand...

Nice summary Mr R,however  if telephone prep hasn't been optioned for example,you will get a message about not having it available or at least you do on the mk2 and that is without the hardware for making it work,would this not be the case for the mk3,basically just a message stating the obvious ?


----------



## Mr R

> Nice summary Mr R,however  if telephone prep hasn't been optioned for example,you will get a message about not having it available or at least you do on the mk2 and that is without the hardware for making it work,would this not be the case for the mk3,basically just a message stating the obvious ?


Yes, but let's not worry about these small, minor, insignificant details.  :lol:


----------



## SiHancox

TheDriver said:


> I mentioned that brochure to the Exec (I have a copy), he replied saying that was for a 2015 model, you purchased a 2016 model.


That's interesting, I still have the pdf of Audi Configurator dated 17th Aug 2015 that I compiled prior to the purchase of my Sport Coupe and on page 5 product number 7UH Preparation for navigation system (MIB) has been included under the Audio and communication section, and the Pricing and Specification Guide given to me at purchase is marked Valid from April 2015 and Edition 3.0 04/15, 2016 model year.

So as far as I'm concerned I have purchased a 2016 model with Nav Prep, I really hope Audi UK are not going to pull the same misrepresentation trick regarding specification as VW and its emissions issue, don't think that would do them any favours.


----------



## Mr R

I just had a look at the specs and config options on the new A4... Sport and S Line models come with SD card sat nav as standard. However, if you add the Virtual Cockpit, you need to include the Tech Pack which includes MMI navigation plus... So it looks at the moment that no model with VC has sat nav driven from an SD card. I guess this is the key thing that applies to the TT since the A4 has a secondary screen.


----------



## Toshiba

Misrepresentation? They promised you nothing... at no point did they say anything would be available.. :lol: 
I repeat, what does prep mean?

its just hearsay yet again and people are getting wrapped around the axel.


----------



## TheDriver

Toshiba, if my brochure says SatNav will be available via Audi Accessories and Audi Configurator says my car is prepared, how is that not miss representation when you later find out they are no longer supplying the upgrade??

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard

Yikes !

This is one for Scooby Doo :lol:


----------



## Critter10

I would not normally be impertinent enough to 'interpret' what someone else means, but I think what Toshiba is saying ( and I think he's right) is just because something is 'prepared' it does not mean it will actually happen. It's just a statement saying 'if we're minded to do so, at some time in the future, it would be possible to retrofit SD sat nav'. It may be that Audi have considered the number of people opting for the tech pack, concluded it's a fairly high proportion and don't want to undermine future sales of a premium ad-on. Prep in itself, though the use of the term is perhaps misleading, does not mean they'll necessarily invoke it.


----------



## Mr R

Yes, but on other Audi models the customer has a choice of sat navs. With the illustrious TT it's basically all or nothing. Why advertise something might be prepared for the future if they have no intention of ever making it available.

I agree with TheDriver... Definitely misrepresentation of Audi.


----------



## SpudZ

What really matters is if dealers in the UK have actually retrofitted the bloody thing! And yes they have! I repeat, Boston Audi retrofitted it about 4 months ago. The Salesmanager is a friend of mine. Ask for Nathan.


----------



## SiHancox

Toshiba said:


> Misrepresentation? They promised you nothing... at no point did they say anything would be available.. :lol:
> I repeat, what does prep mean?
> 
> its just hearsay yet again and people are getting wrapped around the axel.


I see your point and in the latest Spec and Price Guide there is small print at the back stating specifications subject to change and if it is important to your purchase check with the dealer so they basically have a get out of jail card. But isn't it about time manufactures thought more carefully on what they say and hint at saying, especially if it could have a impact on the purchase choice.

From my perspective the mention of "preparation" in the text, seeing the buttons available on the dash and the fact other models (under similar circumstances) in the range only require the map and coding would lead me to believe an alternative option is going to be made available - think any reasonable person would conclude that. Legality is a different matter though, and I accept nothing has actually been promised, but I think they do have a responsibility to not mislead by inference (even my dealer thinks it's coming, they just do not know when).

It will be interesting to see what develops and if not made available what the customers reactions are.


----------



## Mr R

Just bringing this back to the surface again, but the UK configurator has been updated *again* to include the "Preparation for navigation system (MIB)" statement. I think that's been 2 or 3 times they've had the statement in the standard specs and then removed it. What a clueless bunch Audi UK are! [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## Toshiba

Still appears no closer to ever appearing.


----------



## elboobio

I wanted to see if anyone had heard any new info since last month? I spoke to Audi UK and got the same reply that sat nav could not be retrofitted but little else. I'm going to ask at the dealer on Monday. Does anyone know of any dealers that offer the SD card option? I will drive to anywhere in this country to have this done. You would think that with the vc being a tegra 3 device and presumably running off of an android based platform that some clever devils would have released 3rd party software to be installed. Risky but free off of the pirate bay.


----------



## Toshiba

No options to fit the SD NAV.
Until it appears on the Audi spec list as a refit option it's just forum talk.


----------



## elboobio

https://shops.audi.com/de_DE/web/zubeho ... funktion-für-mmi-3g-plus-europa-2015-8v0060884b-10

This is available on the German site. Looks similar to the sat nav activations on all the other models. Says contact your local dealer. (Obviously in Germany). If the UK don't offer this the same then they are massive [email protected] Won't be long before this is available on the web other versions of previous activations are on torrent sites. So if all the hardware is there already.........


----------



## Mr R

elboobio said:


> https://shops.audi.com/de_DE/web/zubehoer/p/aktivierung-navigationsfunktion-für-mmi-3g-plus-europa-2015-8v0060884b-10
> 
> This is available on the German site. Looks similar to the sat nav activations on all the other models. Says contact your local dealer. (Obviously in Germany). If the UK don't offer this the same then they are massive [email protected] Won't be long before this is available on the web other versions of previous activations are on torrent sites. So if all the hardware is there already.........


I think the release, in week 22, confirmed by other European countries will be the 2016 Maps. You basically pay to have the feature enabled on the car, plus the maps on the SD card.

Audi UK probably just want to fleece prospective buyers for as long as possible by giving them one option... Sat Nav sir? That'll be £1800


----------



## deanshaw24

what about apple car play? surely they will release this for the tt, then you can get maps up from your phone?


----------



## Mr R

deanshaw24 said:


> what about apple car play? surely they will release this for the tt, then you can get maps up from your phone?


I would personally love to see this. It would integrate fantastically with the iPhone and also Android I think, and make using it all seem very natural. Maybe it will come along when the mk3 is given its first facelift.


----------



## elboobio

The problem with apple car play and android auto is that innevitably one of them wouldn't be compatible. Although I'm not up to date on apple at all I presume there is a google maps app for iOS? Also I think that's what Audi connect deals with or will be dealing with, which the majority of us on this thread haven't got. Hence why we're here. At the end of the day the vc is just a display and basic OS. At some point something will be available whether it's officially from Audi or when retrofit companies get their hands on the codes to alter software and then it could just be a case of installing aftermarket software via the sd card slot.


----------



## Toshiba

deanshaw24 said:


> what about apple car play? surely they will release this for the tt, then you can get maps up from your phone?


Carplays thankfully is not offered on the TT.
The VC is Audis vision.


----------



## Aikidomelly

any updates for a new mk3 tt owner with no sat nav ?


----------



## J400uk

Aikidomelly said:


> any updates for a new mk3 tt owner with no sat nav ?


Yes as per my reply to your other post it can be retrofitted. Is there something more specific you're trying to find out, or are you just asking whether it's possible?


----------



## Aikidomelly

Done a bit of sorting today. Audi 2k. Happy dayz 650 Plus vat. NO brainer


----------

